# Need help valuing Karajan cd collection



## Nomadski (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've been going through my CD collection to sell but I've stumbled on my late father in laws classical collection and I don't think its something I want to be selling to Music Magpie for £3...

There are two that I need help understanding the value of.

The 1st is the original 1985 release of Beethoven's 9 Symponien recorded by the Berliner Philharmoniker, conducted by Karajan.

Front









Back









I've seen it in its 90's reissued state selling for between £60 and £90 new from 3 music sites, but this is the original 1985 release (UPC - 2894150662).

It is complete, with the booklet and all. The outer box has some edging fraying (as seen in the photo) but the booklet, CDs and CD protector sheet is in perfect condition.

I cant find anyone selling this release anywhere so I have no context for figuring out its value.

The second is (I think) a complete Karajan collection (Herbert Von Karajan Die Symphonien Edition, Berliner Philharmoniker, Deutsche Grammophon) numbered on the boxes 1-8.

Front









Side on









They are the original set released in 1990 (there have been a number of reissues) and contain -

1. Beethoven 9 Symphonien (UPC 028942908925)
2. Brahms 4 Symphonien (UPC 028942964426)
3. Bruckner 9 Symphonien (UPC 028942964822)
4. Haydn 12 Londoner Symphonien (UPC 028942965829)
5. Mendelssohn 5 Symphonien (UPC 028942966420)
6. Mozart Spate Symphonien (UPC 028942966826)
7. Schumann 4 Symphonien (UPC 028942967229)
8. Tschaikowsky 6 Symphonien (UPC 028942967526)

Again, all booklets, CDs and inlays are in perfect condition, with wear along the edging of the cardboard outer boxes. The integrity of the outer boxes is complete.

This one is more confusing as doing a search for each individual UPC does bring up wildly different results (the first brings up from £40 to £170 just on here , and I don't even know if I should sell this as a complete set or individually.

So there we have it, I have no idea where to sell (Ebay?) or how much is a fair price to me and to a potential buyer, and wether the second set should be sold as a collection or individually.

I would REALLY appreciate any feedback, information or advice!!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I suggest going to www.gemm.com to survey the market for the boxes. Gemm is also a useful marketplace.

I could easily be ignorant of the facts in these cases, but in general an original CD release has no added cachet. In fact, that 1985 set may well have been improved sonically in later releases.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Nomadski, there's nothing of exceptional value here. These recordings are commonplace, having been reissued and reissued, and are still in catalog. The Bruckner box is the most attractive item.

Amazon Marketplace is probably the best place to ascertain what you may get for them. By your descriptions, the items appear to be in "Very Good" condition. IOW no scratches on CDs, and overall packaging displays normal wear.

It should go without saying, that to sell quick, you'll need to be among the lowest set prices, if not the lowest in some cases. Good luck.


----------



## Nomadski (Jan 9, 2012)

There was me thinking I had a gold mine on my hands. :lol:

What's confusing to me googling around, the ones I can find are anything between £40-£120, and quite a few I cannot find at all.

Prices just seem extremely erratic for like for like products.

I guess I just stick on ebay and see how it goes, worst that can happen is I waste a bit of time...

Cheers for the replies.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I think our good buddy Sid James might wanna share what he thinks it's worth


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

You can't go by internet vendor pricing. I've seen a listing on Amazon for a million dollars. We're talking plastic CDs here. I wouldn't pay anything for 26 year old CDs.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Nomadski said:


> There was me thinking I had a gold mine on my hands. :lol:
> 
> What's confusing to me googling around, the ones I can find are anything between £40-£120, and quite a few I cannot find at all.
> 
> ...


Amazon UK Marketplace - Karajan corresponding boxes, used/very good condition, current lowest prices in UK pounds.

Beethoven 6.73
Schumann 8.70
Bruckner 28.99
Brahms 13.24
Haydn 10.87
Mendelssohn 21.44
Mozart 15.91
Tchaikovsky 12.50


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> Amazon UK Marketplace - Karajan corresponding boxes, used/very good condition, current lowest prices in UK pounds.
> 
> Beethoven 6.73
> Schumann 8.70
> ...


Note that those are the sellers' prices, and that the CDs are still there. As _Vaneyes_ points out, a newbie seller (who hasn't developed a rep) probably has to list below those prices to get any action.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Nomadski said:


> I don't think its something I want to be selling to Music Magpie for £3...


Don't you have any interest in listening to it at all? Seems awfully sad to just sell such an extensive collection.

But if you've made your mind up; where are you located and how much do you want for them?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> Don't you have any interest in listening to it at all? Seems awfully sad to just sell such an extensive collection.
> 
> But if you've made your mind up; where are you located and how much do you want for them?


Okay, here we go...


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Nomadski said:


> I would REALLY appreciate any feedback, information or advice!!


I can't comment on the value of this collection as I feel that it is priceless. I am not by any means the biggest von Karajan fan but if I stumbled upon something like this I would freak out and would be listening to HvK/BPO for the next year straight and loving every moment of it.

If you absolutely need the money because you are starving or are about to lose your home then well,...by all means do what you have to but get the most you can out of these because original releases all together like this are a very rare find.


----------

